# POC Tarpon



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

While we were fishin for sharks yesterday, saw two Tarpon at the jetties. Weather was perfect. Will have to start chasin them pretty soon.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Excellent. Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the report! Glad to hear they have showed up already. Will be headed out of Galveston on Thursday to give it a try if winds permit. Will post up a report on Friday.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Good News*

That is good news to read. Will be down there 13th thru 15th at Clarks Inn.
Plan on trying to find them in that area. Kind of a prelim for a later run at them this summer.


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

good news!

catch any sharks at all?


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Shark*

Caught a lot of BT and Sharp Nose up to 6ft. Going back tomorrow for more.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*South Wind*

Wind out of the south ruined it today so didn't chase tarpon...fished east bay instead...oh well maybe next time.


----------

